# El antiguo genio babilonio



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2017)

*El genio babilonio que se adelantó a Pitágoras 1.000 años y creó las tablas de trigonometría más precisas del mundo.​*



​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2017)

!Hola estimado Don Fogo , hasta onde se ese povo fue muy esperto tecnologicamente  hablando para su época!.
Fue encontrado en ruinas restos mortales de un Pila electrica hecha en un vaso ceramico , dos mectales diferentes y seguramente habia algun conponente quimico liquido para puder funcionar tal engendro, y aun mas els conociam como hacer procesos electroquimicos de galvanoplastia !.    
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Hola estimado Don Fogo , hasta onde se ese povo fue muy esperto tecnologicamente  hablando *para su época*!.


 
¿ Para la época de Fogo ? 

Veo que encontraron su documento  

Ver el archivo adjunto 159245


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Para la época de Fogo ?
> 
> Veo que encontraron su documento
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 159245


!No de Don Fogo no , me refiro a la epoca dels Babilonios cuando habitaban aqui en la tierra (algunos miles de años antes de Cristo)!.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2017)

Para recordar 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/antigua-computadora-15678/

Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​


DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Para la época de Fogo ?
> 
> Veo que encontraron su documento


En la época de mi documento todavía  se empleaba la arcilla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2017)

Cierto que el plasma volatil todavía no había solidificado


----------



## elgriego (Ago 28, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para recordar
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/antigua-computadora-15678/
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140096​




A,,, ahi estan mis antepasados.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cierto que el plasma volatil todavía no había solidificado


Pregunta del minenio: ?cual es la inpedancia (resistencia) de un plasma?
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 28, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Pregunta del minenio: ?cual es la inpedancia (resistencia) de un plasma?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



 Depende del material que se haya transformado en plasma.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Depende del material que se haya transformado en plasma.


NO estimado Don Driego , plasma es curriente electrica pura que viaja por lo aire tal cual un raio  y su inpedancia es muy baja como si fuese un hilo mectalico   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> NO estimado Don Driego , plasma es curriente electrica pura que viaja por lo aire tal cual un raio  y su inpedancia es muy baja como si fuese un hilo mectalico
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


El gas ionizado posee características de "Resistencia negativa"


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 28, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> NO estimado Don Driego , plasma es curriente electrica pura que viaja por lo aire tal cual un raio  y su inpedancia es muy baja como si fuese un hilo mectalico
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Hola, sucede que la ley de Ohm no se aplica a los gases.
Cuando son ionizados los átomos están en un estado caótico de ceder e intercambiar electrones.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 28, 2017)

Tendria que estudiar mejor ese tema , sienpre asocie un plasma tal cual a un raio donde hay muuuuuchos amperios circulando de un punto a lo otro y para eso puder ocorrer la resistencia (inpedancia) entre eses dos puntos  tiene que sener baja   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 28, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Tendria que estudiar mejor ese tema , sienpre asocie un plasma tal cual a un raio donde hay muuuuuchos amperios circulando de un punto a lo otro y para eso puder ocorrer la resistencia (inpedancia) entre eses dos puntos  tiene que sener baja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Bueno, de hecho existe una impedancia, pero responde en forma negativa cómo comenta Fogonazo. Es decir, cuando aumentamos la diferencia de potencial en un gas, entre dos puntos, no habrá circulación de electrones, hasta que se alcanza el nivel de ruptura. Los átomos que están sometidos, le son arrancados algunos electrones, cuando ocurre ésto, la diferencia de potencial disminuye, pero la ionización se mantiene siempre y cuando no caiga por debajo del nivel de sostenimiento.
Hay un dicho que dice, que un rayo no cae dos veces en el mismo lugar. Y se debe a que una vez que hubo una descarga, esa zona queda con bajo nivel de potencial electrostático, lo cual evita una nueva descarga. O al menos por un breve tiempo.
Saludos Amigo Daniel!


----------

